# What do you guys do with excess pedals?



## Dan0h (Dec 24, 2020)

Wondering what to do with”extra” or excess pedals? When I got into this hobby the goal was just to make a Benson preamp... well now 10+ pedals in and no desire to stop building I am finding some of these pedals drastically overlap sound wise and don’t think I’d use some of them going forward. I also ordered doubles of a few builds so if I messed one up. But ever since the first build I’ve luckily had no issues

I know some of you guys use reverb to sell but are there any other options to let go of unused or duplicates? I’ve gifted a few to friends. After finishing the Klon and doing AB against the KOT build I don’t think the KOT will make it on my board. Sad but true, I can not get over how great the Duocast into the Klon sounds.

Just curious of how you guys deal with this welcome side effect of building all these cool pedals.

And enjoy the holiday weekend.


----------



## Barry (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm in the process of building a couple or 4 pedal boards and with so many existing pedals and the ones I've built it's difficult to decide what I want where and on which board


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 24, 2020)

I’ve thought about making a second board myself. As mine is beyond overflowing.


----------



## Dali (Dec 24, 2020)

I gave some, mentioning they don't come with any kind of warranty...

Don't work anymore? Don't bother, throw it away or give it back so I can reuse the enclosure...


----------



## p_wats (Dec 24, 2020)

I put velcro tape up the wall of our studio and stick them to it, so they don't take up much space.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 24, 2020)

I label them & use them like a Retainer wall in their Cardboard boxes!


----------



## rmfx (Dec 24, 2020)

Sell em, usually.


----------



## coltonius (Dec 24, 2020)

rmfx said:


> Sell em, usually.


Same.. It helps fund the next round of builds!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 24, 2020)

Same here also, I sold a couple I wasn’t in love with, mainly to fund some new builds. I didn’t make a lot more than what it cost me, but that was the point, just moving forward. I think I was good for a while after my next batch this winter, but now I want to try my Simulcast into a Kliché 🤣


----------



## HamishR (Dec 24, 2020)

I've sold a few but really should sell more. I don't have any graphics on mine which makes me less inclined to sell them. I have sold a lot of amps though because I have run out of money and space for them!  I'm running out of room for pedals too - I don't know how many I have built and don't want to know. I only use maybe a 1/2 dozen...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 25, 2020)

Start combining them!


----------



## CodyTheWizard (Dec 25, 2020)

Connect them all in series and start a noise band.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 25, 2020)

I give them to friends or I sell them at just about cost to fund another build.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Dec 26, 2020)

Some of them I give to friends, but most are put into a drawer.


----------



## sonicblaze (Dec 28, 2020)

Reddit forum, 'letstradepedals'


----------

